# The Hobbits - five male rats aged 8 months and over 12 months



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Meet Bilbo, Sam, Frodo, Merri and Pippin. The Hobbits were found in a large Savic Carrier dumped in a local field. Although we were full, we squeezed them in. They are all very friendly, in good health and we cannot understand how anyone could have left them there in the poor weather.

Bilbo - Champagne dumbo, estimated at 14 months - shoulder rat, very laid back










Sam - Black Berkshire dumbo, estimated 14 months - very friendly, keen to explore









Frodo - Black berkshire top ear, estimated 8 months - very friendly, likes to climb on things he shouldn't!









Merri - Buff top ear, estimated 8 months - very friendly, cuddly









Pippin - Buff top ear, estimated 8 months - very friendly, cuddly


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

All still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Sam and Frodo are still looking.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These two are still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Two boys still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

As Sam is now almost 2 years old, these boys are moving from adoption to the sanctuary section of the rescue.


----------

